# Aquarium Humidor!!



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

It just hit me. I was thinking of how you could make a humidor out of glass, and thought what about an aquarium! They come in all different shapes and sizes, have a perfect lip to make a custom glass/acrylic lid. They are perfectly sealed, with aquarium silicone (no smell/fumes). Genius! 

If I ever want to upgrade I am certainly going to do this. Cheaper than a larger humi and more aesthetically pleasing than Tupperware or a cooler. They are pretty damn cheap too, just take a look at your local pet store.

The aquarador! :banana:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Except... sunlight is bad for cigars, so you'd have to tint the glass still


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

and the water might make them soggie. Plus, you better make sure the fishes dont eat your cigars.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> and the water might make them soggie. Plus, you better make sure the fishes dont eat your cigars.


ound:


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha, they would definitely have to stay out of direct sunlight or your cigars would be cooked to a crisp!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

The aquador!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Please post pics of your build


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

If I build one I certainly will. Been researching costs. Wally world has a 10 gallon glass tank for 12 bucks. Then I could get a few empty cigar boxes to make some shelves. Then im thinking Plexi glass plus weather strip for lid. Gonna have to save a few hours pay and then I think I just might!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

A Midnight Maduro said:


> If I build one I certainly will. Been researching costs. Wally world has a 10 gallon glass tank for 12 bucks. Then I could get a few empty cigar boxes to make some shelves. Then im thinking Plexi glass plus weather strip for lid. Gonna have to save a few hours pay and then I think I just might!


"Build your Aquador and they will come" -


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> and the water might make them soggie. Plus, you better make sure the* fishes dont eat your cigars*.


 FYI fish only eat these


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

If you do it.. I want to see a treasure chest in the middle of it giving off humidity


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

lebz said:


> If you do it.. I want to see a treasure chest in the middle of it giving off humidity


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! That would be awesome!!!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Good Idea! For the sunlight problem, I'd cover the glass with sides of cigar boxes. Give a nice look and protect your smokes!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Interesting and creative idea. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Interesting, but bad idea. Aquariums are notoriously bad for holding temps and humidity stable. That is why most hardcore reptile owners won't touch aquariums with a 10 foot pole for keeping their animals. Most of them essentially use tupperware in racks.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

I suppose that could be true, but They probably used reptile tanks. They aren't sealed like fish tanks and aren't meant to hold water. I've never had my fish tanks leak water one bit, and with a properly sealed lid it would definitely be fool proof. Temperature irregular yes but no more so than a tupper would be. The trick would be to have a solid one piece chunk of Plexi or glass that has weather stripping around its edges for the lid.

PS - I own 3 frogs which require high humidity in their tank. The store bought lids don't work well, I had to custom make my own and it works like a charm at keeping their environment moist.


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like an interesting project and fairly cheap too. 

Keep us posted on it!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I was going to pass this one up, but now I have to see where it's going. GL with the project!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

That's a fantastic idea, I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

A Midnight Maduro said:


> PS - I own 3 frogs which require high humidity in their tank. The store bought lids don't work well, I had to custom make my own and it works like a charm at keeping their environment moist.


I want to see pictures of the frogs!


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha okay I'll take a few pictures of them today


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck. Being a devil's advocate, have you considered the following factor?

Pros of Coolidor:
-insulates temperature better (=stable RH%)
-has proper lid to keep moisture
-blocks sunlight
-lighter (glass panes are heavy)
-practically unbreakable
-no need to modify

Good luck, and hope the project goes well. I'm sure it would look pretty neat.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> and the water might make them soggie. Plus, you better make sure the fishes dont eat your cigars.


hahah. Nice.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

I wouldn't think the sunlight would be too much of a problem. Stick it in a place where a whole bunch of light doesn't come through. Not to mention, put all your cigars inside boxes inside the aquador and I would think you'd be fine. I think it's a fantastic idea, and actually, glass is a fantastic insulator. 

Don't let the others dissuade you! Go for it bro. Might become the next big thing.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Josh - that's what I was thinking, I already keep my stash in a place where temps only range from 66-69 degrees. So temp isn't a problem for me one bit! I mainly like the display aspect of the aquador haha. It would be a great way to look at your sticks and check RH with out having to open it and drop the RH. Like I said though it is mostly just an idea at this point, but if I do pursue it I will definitely do a build thread.

Fuzzy - Per your request haha here is a picture of one of my little guys. Technically he is a Firebelly toad by name, but is actually a semi aquatic frog. He is still growing. The others were hiding in the rocks so I couldn't get any pictures of them haha. 









Here is one of my larger tanks that could be used for a aquador. Its about 2.5 feet tall and a foot deep. Would be perfect for 3-4 trays at an angle so you could look at your smokes with out taking them out. Of course you would want a brand new unused tank, with out water in it :biggrin1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Not trying to be insensitive, but being a Florida cracker, here is what my minds eye sees when thinking of frogs.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha! I totally understand. I would eat frog too. I doubt you want to eat mine though they are moderately poisonous :biggrin1:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

And to think I have a 55 gal aquarium sitting around and not doing anything. Perhaps I need some frogs. That's a cute little fella.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

You're not licking those frogs are ya Will?


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

This thread has got me seriously eyeballing the 30g long aquarium I forgot I had... Just found it when I cleaned out my little apartment storage cubby/unit when packing stuff up for the move... Got access to diamond drills at work for hygrometers or hinges of some sort... Get some good tempered glass custom cut for the top, and make some spanish cedar shelves for the inside... hmmm....


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Dark Rose said:


> This thread has got me seriously eyeballing the 30g long aquarium I forgot I had... Just found it when I cleaned out my little apartment storage cubby/unit when packing stuff up for the move... Got access to diamond drills at work for hygrometers or hinges of some sort... Get some good tempered glass custom cut for the top, and make some spanish cedar shelves for the inside... hmmm....


See what I mean! Would look like a great display humi wouldn't it! Man, mount a hygro on the outside, hinged lid and it would look top notch.

Ken - haha no, no licking of the frogs for me!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Interesting, but bad idea. Aquariums are notoriously bad for holding temps and humidity stable. That is why most hardcore reptile owners won't touch aquariums with a 10 foot pole for keeping their animals. Most of them essentially use tupperware in racks.


Like Joe said, I would be very wary of temperature. Glass is a terrible insulator and with the temps swinging on a whim, so would your RH.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I would think if he took his idea of lining the glass with cigar boxes (so cardboard and/or cedar) it would help. And for a top, go with acrylic. A much better insulator than glass. Hell, go all acrylic if someone's going from scratch. Added bonus of being much lighter than glass as well!


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Glass is a better insulator than you would think. I think it would be fine inside of a closet or in a dark room. Again, the cigars would be in boxes inside the Humi. As long as sunlight wasn't hitting it, I should think it would be fine. The thing is, it would not be so hard to test its viability beforehand. Just put some empty boxes in there, and seal it up and see what happens.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I once saw a guy on youbtube that had his cigars in like a display tower made out of glass, and looked badass. I say go for it!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Avenidadecuba said:


> Glass is a better insulator than you would think. I think it would be fine inside of a closet or in a dark room. Again, the cigars would be in boxes inside the Humi. As long as sunlight wasn't hitting it, I should think it would be fine. The thing is, it would not be so hard to test its viability beforehand. Just put some empty boxes in there, and seal it up and see what happens.


I try not to "think", for the simple reason that when I do, I'm often wrong. Thank God for science, which is the study of people doing things repeatedly wrong and getting the same results. Science tells me that glass is a crappy insulator and, even when my extremely flawed brain "thinks" about it, I think science is right.

To test:

Take a 1/16" piece of wood veneer and a 1/4" piece of glass. Put an ice cube on one side of each and your hand, on the other. Which gets cold first? Science says, the glass. See? I don't have to think 

Higher densities will always transfer British thermal units more rapidly than low densities; the tighter molecules are strapped together, the faster one degree train gets to the next station. The converse is also true. This is why goose down is such a wonderful thing: high volume, low mass... pissed off British Thermal Units!


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Regardless, unless it was in a high heat scenario it would work just fine. Plenty of the big cabinet display cases have tons of glass on them. As long as you are replacing moisture faster than the rate it is leaving and the temp is not too high, glass would do just fine. If Tupperware can work, than glass can work. 

I didn't mean to say YOU think. I mean to say what is often thought.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

People definitely wouldn't want to put a aquador in direct sunlight or in a temperature varying room, just like any glass humidor or tupperdor. Where the aquador beats most options is the combo of low cost and beauty. A great display humi


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

There seems to be some built in contradictions in this thread. At one moment folks are saying what a great "display" humi this would make but then they turn right around and say that they are going to line the inside with cigar boxes/etc to block light. so Maybe I'm missing something, but if you line the walls with cigar boxes or spanish cedar, and hiding it in a dark closet, doesn't that defeat the purpose of displaying your cigars???

just thinkin out loud I guess.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I don't know about everyone else, but for me I would have open shelves no lining and it would be in my living room at home on a shelf away from the sun. Not in a closet because my house has temperature controls. What Youre hearing is everyone thinking outloud as well  if I were to do it, it definitely would be a display humi.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

A Midnight Maduro said:


> Well I don't know about everyone else, but for me I would have open shelves no lining and it would be in my living room at home on a shelf away from the sun. Not in a closet because my house has temperature controls. What Youre hearing is everyone thinking outloud as well  if I were to do it, it definitely would be a display humi.


I'd be thinking more along those lines as well, but perhaps lining 3 walls and the lid with Spanish Cedar, and leaving just the front open for display, partial insulation, and help with controlling humidity...


----------



## kevman4christ (Jul 30, 2012)

You could always purchase window tint.. That would take care of the sunlight issue.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

They actually make out glass lining for windows to help block certain rays.


----------

